# Andrews Coco



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2015)

One of the blanks I bought from
@El Guapo . It's wrapped around a Jr Abraham rollerball/fountain pen
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 29, 2015)

I love those colors!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2015)

Very nice, Tom!

The first time I saw that kit, I didn't like it. But the last several times I've seen it in places, it's started to grow on me. Might have to try one of them someday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I love those colors!



There's more color than the pics show. There's a lil bit of gold in it I tried to keep by drilling close to one edge.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Tom!
> 
> The first time I saw that kit, I didn't like it. But the last several times I've seen it in places, it's started to grow on me. Might have to try one of them someday!



You will like it Matt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 29, 2015)

It's tough to get the color in coco to really show up in pics... great looking pen though, Tom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Great looking pen Tom and great blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 29, 2015)

Great pen, I've decided I like the look of that kit too...


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Great pen, I've decided I like the look of that kit too...


----------



## Tclem (Aug 29, 2015)

Like it lots

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

great looking pen 
I'm same as Matt , didn't care for style at first, started liking it better the more I looked at it
then I realized it's not postable both ends ;-( , now back to not liking it again ..... or at least I won't be turning any


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2015)

Regal! Fantastic combo of wood and metal. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm cookoo for cocobolo....nicely done Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

